# Recent Brush Purchase



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Purchased these very nice :thumb:

https://26jpn.com/collections/accessories/products/ultra-soft-detail-brushes


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Talk about Mark up becuase of a name that's just extortion at that price, ill stick with these









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Rian said:


> Talk about Mark up becuase of a name that's just extortion at that price, ill stick with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice do you have link?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

chillly said:


> Nice do you have link?


Voila

#Aliexpress ￡4.01 29%OFF | 24CM multi-function Flexible Cleaning Brush For Exterior Surfaces,Wheels,Air outlet,Ultra Soft Detailing Brush Brushes
https://a.aliexpress.com/_eKkOTp

Shipping can be a few weeks

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Better yet & UK based 

https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set

With 30% discount & free delivery comes in at roughly £11 for 4 quality soft brushes.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Better yet & UK based
> 
> https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set
> 
> ...


Nice spot mate.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Better yet & UK based
> 
> https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set
> 
> ...


Good spot indeed, Brian...just ordered a set :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Damn just bought some valet pro ones yesterday too . Those look great and a snip at that price.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes damn this site lol. Just ordered, can't complain at £11.20 delivered :thumb:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Most are the same cheap Chinese products. Like anything in life.

I went to boyes ages ago bought a set of similar brushes classes as make up.. so soft if they work on your face they're fine for my car!! Like to keep in my glovebox and when sat boarded at kids clubs or dropping the other half off somewhere (pre covid,) I'd just do a light dust down ..


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Brian1612 said:


> Better yet & UK based
> 
> https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set
> 
> ...


Thank you Brian. Just ordered myself a set, didn't realise I was looking to buy any


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Kev.O said:


> Thank you Brian. Just ordered myself a set, didn't realise I was looking to buy any


Same here


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Brian, just ordered a set myself. I hope you're getting commission on all these sales.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Unfortunately no commission here! At least I've managed to get a set myself before they sell out 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

I ordered some as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Brian1612 said:


> Better yet & UK based
> 
> https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set
> 
> ...


Thanks ordered!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

We'll all be getting 'sorry this item is out of stock' emails :lol:


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Mine was dispatched Friday afternoon. 90 mins after order was placed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Out of stock! I'll be keeping and eye out for them coming back onto their website.


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

rojer386 said:


> Out of stock! I'll be keeping and eye out for them coming back onto their website.


Currently showing in stock.


----------



## wodge (May 31, 2020)

I picked up some make up brushes from Lidl which are BOGOF at the moment. Figured they were worth a try? soft enough for a face


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

Has anyone had their brush set delivered yet? Tomorrow will be 10 working days for me and it’s not arrived yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

WRX said:


> Has anyone had their brush set delivered yet? Tomorrow will be 10 working days for me and it's not arrived yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah, ordered mine on the 31st got it on the 4th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

WRX said:


> Has anyone had their brush set delivered yet? Tomorrow will be 10 working days for me and it's not arrived yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I placed two different orders about 2-3 days apart and the second order arrived first. The first order took 8 working days. Both orders were sent very promptly, the issue was with Hermes, who aren't the best even in normal circumstances. With it being free delivery I can't complain though, plus the brushes are very nice so worth the wait.


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

Has anyone else tried any of the Amplify products?. might be worth a try if I order a brush set.


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

Mines came last Saturday 6th and place order on the Monday 1st.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

claymore said:


> Has anyone else tried any of the Amplify products?. might be worth a try if I order a brush set.


Not used what I bought yet. Got some of the glass clothes. Bigger than I thought and seem good quality, anything that makes cleaning or drying glass easier is worth a go IMO. Bought a couple of the clay blocks to try out as well...look very similar to another company, but much cheaper. I'm told the clay is medium grade (don't think the website says but I asked).


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

WRX said:


> Has anyone had their brush set delivered yet? Tomorrow will be 10 working days for me and it's not arrived yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine took several working days, but looking at the tracking details most of that time was with Hermes.

The brushes are really good quality, great find thank you.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Mine arrived after a week. Great quality for the price :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Is this offer still on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Is this offer still on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the 30% offer finished at the end of May


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

My parcel was ‘on hold’ with Hermes because apparently the driver couldn’t find my address and they needed more details. I sent an email asking why I’ve had hundreds of parcels delivered by Hermes before so this was unusual it was delivered today, without me giving them any more info at all. No harm done though, brushes look excellent but not used them yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

WRX said:


> My parcel was 'on hold' with Hermes because apparently the driver couldn't find my address and they needed more details. I sent an email asking why I've had hundreds of parcels delivered by Hermes before so this was unusual it was delivered today, without me giving them any more info at all. No harm done though, brushes look excellent but not used them yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hermes used to be excellent, rock steady, but they recently lost
my dental fitting (Which was insured) it took weeks of Emails & phone calls
to get the insurance money. I gave them another try on a parcel for collection
..It never got collected. Their reviews are interesting


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

dogfox said:


> Hermes used to be excellent, rock steady, but they recently lost
> my dental fitting (Which was insured) it took weeks of Emails & phone calls
> to get the insurance money. I gave them another try on a parcel for collection
> ..It never got collected. Their reviews are interesting


Delivered to a bush near you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Better yet & UK based
> 
> https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set
> 
> ...


I like the sound of the 30% discount. Is there a DW discount code?

Cheers
D


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Eturty said:


> Delivered to a bush near you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Better yet & UK based
> 
> https://www.amplifydetailing.com/collections/accessorie/products/ultra-soft-brush-set
> 
> ...


I know it's three months ago, is there still a discount code?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I know it's three months ago, is there still a discount code?


Just noticed on post 31


----------

